
Computer predicted the world will end in 2040. If we don’t change it may happen - max0563
https://metro.co.uk/2018/08/26/a-computer-predicted-the-world-will-end-in-2040-if-we-dont-change-our-ways-it-may-happen-7881791/
======
towndrunk
Based only on the title alone I call bullshit. Not even worth the click.

